# Could Vaping Reduce Your Blood Pressure?



## Alex (3/11/14)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/11/nicotine-vaping-fall-blood-pressure.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

now that i did not expect. very interesting find

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

